# Big screen inwall



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thinking about recessing my bigscreen in the wall. What do you guys think? Making it flush with the wall and putting inwall speakers around it.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Why? Is it an exterior wall?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Why? What size screen are we talking?


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

Its an interior wall . just want to do it to be different . to make it a cleaner look also will incoperate shelfs in it


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Only do this if you can install some in-wall forced ventilation - my 60 inch pioneer runs HOT, HOT, HOT - I would be afraid putting it in the wall would compromise it's internal fan and overheating would shorten the life of the TV.


----------



## khawk1664 (Feb 25, 2010)

I say go for it. You shouldn't have a heat problem. I would make the box you are building bigger than the TV in case you want to upgrade to a larger TV. My TV is flush in the wall about my fireplace. I built the box a bit bigger for upgrade purposes and air flow. I am using a cantilever mount so the TV appears to "float" in the space.


----------

